# Boys Weekend Brisket



## SteerCrazy (May 12, 2007)

Well, my wife went away for the weekend with her mom for mothers day and left me with both my boys (1 1/2 yrs & 5 1/2 yrs).  So I thought what better way to celebrate than with a brisket!

Butchered trim job injected with a modified Witt injection suggestion  




After injection I lightly coated with some local Smokin Guns Hot rub




Wrapped up and put back in the fridge for about 4-5 hours....will throw this puppy on about 8 or 9pm central standard time




See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2007)

Looks more like fathers day!


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

Must be...I go a brisket going to...sounds like a good cook....good luck


----------



## The Missing Link (May 12, 2007)

I like to know how everyone is come up with there injection recipe for there brisket. I would like to try one but don't have clue were to start.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 12, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I like to know how everyone is come up with there injection recipe for there brisket. I would like to try one but don't have clue were to start.



ML, if you own any Dr BBQ books or Paul Kirk books they have some great injection recipes in there. I looked through there and got some help along the way from people on the board!



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> *Looks more like fathers day*!



you ain't kiddin....considering I had macaroni and cheese and pbj for fathers day last year  :roll: don't ask, the day wasn't the greatest


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

That beef hit the fire yet?


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 12, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> That beef hit the fire yet?



dang, it's already 7pm    I'll put it on at 9pm, 2 more hrs. I'll take it outta the fridge at 8pm and let it rest room temp


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 12, 2007)

Started the fire at 8pm, lump with some hickory and pecan wood. Got to temps in about 30 min, added another dusting of smoke n guns hot rub and threw the brisket on at 8:30pm

All snuggled in her blanket of smoke   




gotta love the nightvision option on the camera.

I will check the water and coals before retiring......race was cancelled   but lotr return of the king is on to entertain me.....more tomorrow


----------



## Cliff H. (May 12, 2007)

Looks like you are off to a great night.


----------



## Diva Q (May 12, 2007)

what a lovely sight to behold.


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

Looks good...got to love the WSM..for cooking and sleeping.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 13, 2007)

is it done yet? Pics?


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

Not yet   my 'smokers instinct' woke me up at about 2am and the brisket was sitting at 165*.......foil, no foil, foil, no foil.......after about 30 minutes and my mind racin about the stupid thing I decided to get up and foil cause I was tired of havin too many of these things dry out but this was injected so again the debate with myself was foil, no foil....

Here it is right before foiling (obviously)




Now it's 6:30am and it's at 180*. Water looks good just needed to refuel, temps were at 170*


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2007)

Dang, looks like a brisket weekend.  Too bad I was working.  I will be doing up a couple of flats on tuesday.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2007)

Looking goooood!


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see the finished pics...as I'm burping up brisket


----------



## john pen (May 13, 2007)

Looks good..giving me all kinds of ideas for camping next weekend !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2007)

What, no pictures of it foiled?    You know what that means, no picture = no foil!


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

I was hoping to see the pics before my nap today...oh well..I'll be checking tomarrow...


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't get the pics up in time...only so much to do in so little time while the wife is away!

Brisket turned out good! I could have injected it a bit more and added some more  of the Dales seasoning but all in all it was juicy and great! 





This is how we do it in Kansas, some good Blues Hog BBQ Sauce and some bread and you're in business





Thanks for the help Dave, of the numerous briskets I've done (30+) this and one other were the only 2 I was happy with.

Thanks again!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What, no pictures of it foiled?    You know what that means, no picture = no foil!



I'll get the foiled pics next time


----------



## Unity (May 13, 2007)

Looks right tasty!   

--John  8) 
(Is imageshack moving at a crawl for everyone else? It's like they're running a 286 server with 12MB memory!   )


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

I've got some blues hog....just need to some meat to put it on.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've got some blues hog....just need to some meat to put it on.



Cappy...the blues hog is great but is a bit thick....I like to cut it with the blues hog tennessee red or something that's a little lighter (revs is good too) Recently picked up a gallon of blues hog for $6


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2007)

That looks great Dan!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




umm..where exactly did you find that deal?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 13, 2007)

Looks darn good.  Brisket is unbeatable when it comes out right.  

ps:image shack is slow for me also.


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2007)

Now that looks tasty bud


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2007)

Thats a mighty fine looking brisket!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




umm..where exactly did you find that deal?[/quote:2mp76i0f]

long story short, the people who use to manufacture the sauce are just down the road from my business. They have an 'outlet' so to speak and had some cases on the floor leftover for purchase. They expire in 2 yrs, might be pickin up some more......let me know if you want any, It would be the cost plus UPS shipping if you're interested. I'll pick some up  and I think it was $8 a gallon, either way it was under $10


----------



## cleglue (May 13, 2007)

Very nice looking brisket.  I *really* am hungry!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I been editing my new flick, Looks great, I guess I'm slow


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

Man that looks great..nice job.


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2007)

Or maybe a NASCAR bet could score some   8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Or maybe a NASCAR bet could score some   8)



some sauce?? well considering crybaby 48's been on a roll, I'll wait for a NON COT track


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2007)

Looks fantastic!
I love BluesHog too.


----------



## john a (May 14, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Looks right tasty!
> 
> --John  8)
> (Is imageshack moving at a crawl for everyone else? It's like they're running a 286 server with 12MB memory!   )



Me too, seems to take forever.


----------



## john a (May 14, 2007)

That do look good enough to eat.


----------



## knine (May 14, 2007)

looks great dude .


----------

